# Haunted Houses



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wasn't really sure where to put this.The "Do you believe in ghosts" thread? The "Haunts and displays " section? 
Anyways, any one ever been to a real life haunted house? Ever done a ghost tour or anything like that? Of course, if you don't believe in some sort of afterlife, I guess the answer would be "no".
I think on the old site, Feldjagger and I were the only weirdos who did stuff like that  
Ghost tours are big business down here, especially in St. Augustine. So much so that I'm looking into starting one up my self in the next year or two.
Just wondering if anyone else here had gone on anything like that.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

They have "Ghost Walking Tours" during Halloween put out by various organizations around here and neighboring city, Pensacola. You go around with a guide to houses and such in the area and learn interesting things. I haven't been on one yet, it just never worked out. I'm interested in it though, and may try to attempt it this year. I don't believe in Ghosts, but I wouldn't mind hearing the eerie tales one comes up with to keep the dream alive.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

While I am a skeptic, I am one who _wants_ to believe in ghosts. I really do keep meaning to check out some of the ghost hunts up here, specifically the one out of Salem, MA, but it's just one of those things I keep putting off for no good reason.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Why visit a haunted house, when you can make your house haunted?

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/text/ducky.php


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

I d_efinitely_ believe! My mom believed, and I grew up believing. I've had some encounters, though no real face-to-face ones, and my oldest son had an encounter when he was about 3.5.

Here's a real creeper: My son's story is on my web site, and I make all my graphics for the site, so I have the original layered PSD files. Well, the page where my son's story is has an image of a 'disappearing corridor' with a 'ghost' mist rising from it. My soon-to-be-7 granddaughter & I were looking at the pics on my site when she said, "Grandma, whose that?" The pic had been up for over a year, so I wasn't sure what she was pointing at... and then I saw: There's a face at the bottom of the image.

I didn't put the face there, so I opened the PSD file and looked: no face image in any of the layers, but it shows up all the same. The face is subtle, but when the image is taken into photoshop and the contrast & brightness turned up.. it's real noticeable!

here's the link if you want to have a peek: Michael's Ghost

But I've been on tours (organized as well as on my own). New Orleans is our home away from home, so there's a lot to be seen & experienced there.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

967-Evil said:


> Why visit a haunted house, when you can make your house haunted?
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/text/ducky.php


UM, EVIL.. you just freaked me out big time! I have a story, totally fiction, on my web site in the "toy room" called "duckie." Um. That creeped me out big time, even if the story was a hoax. 

I PROMISE this is NOT a shameless attempt to plug my web site. You guys might think I'm nuts, but I think it's creepy all the same.

Duckie


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well, I certainly "believe"! Far too much evidence available for me not too believe.

I go to "The Most Haunted City in America" on business fairly often, and have been on some of the ghost tours there (New Orleans). These aren't just spooky, fun tours - they are very historically accurate, chilling stories told in a very atmospheric place, by excellent, informed tour guides.

I also used to live in Denver, not too far from Lakewood, where that haunted apartment was. I think spooks are fascinating.

I believe!


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Autumn_Dreams said:


> UM, EVIL.. you just freaked me out big time! I have a story, totally fiction, on my web site in the "toy room" called "duckie." Um. That creeped me out big time, even if the story was a hoax.
> 
> I PROMISE this is NOT a shameless attempt to plug my web site. You guys might think I'm nuts, but I think it's creepy all the same.


Bwahahaha........ Yeah, that ebay listing was creepy, yet hilarious. I can't believe people are willing to pay that much for somthing because it's claimed to be haunted. I think my old VCR is haunted, maybe I'll throw that on ebay  .


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

967-Evil said:


> Bwahahaha........ Yeah, that ebay listing was creepy, yet hilarious. I can't believe people are willing to pay that much for somthing because it's claimed to be haunted. I think my old VCR is haunted, maybe I'll throw that on ebay  .


Heck, I could use a few bucks: I think everything in my house is haunted. lolol Okay, just kidding.

There's also sites about haunted potato chips, a coffee pot... sheesh. I think if I ever end up a ghost, I'll find somewhere more interesting than in a coffee pot or a bag of chips to hang out in. 

.... but then again, I AM a coffee addict ....


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Do I believe?*

*I don't not believe, but I've never seen anything to prove to me that ghosts exist. My brother-in-law is a full-time Baptist minister. He explains that he doesn't believe in ghosts so much as he believes in supernatural forces that do show their evil selves now and again. Even the Bible tells about that kind of thing existing. He has seen some instances of people possessed and making things move around the room, doors and windows slam, that kind of thing. But he's never once encountered a "ghost". He helped a preacher friend with a church member one time who showed supernatural strength. They think she was possessed because when they went to her house to pray with her she started writhing around on the floor. Then with her back towards the floor she lifted her whole body up in the air with just her ankles and two fingers of each hand touching the floor. They kept praying over her, until she slowly eased herself back down onto the floor. At the end she let out a big wheezing sound, and the living room window slammed shut. Mike said it was the freakiest thing he had ever witnessed personally. So yes I believe in the supernatural, but not sure about ghosts per se. I do love watching movies about them, and reading about them, and have even created several web pages about them and Halloween. Go figure.*


----------

